# HOLY CRAP!



## Cush (Apr 28, 2007)

so tonight two of my friends and i were in a park drinking and carrying on when 2 cop cars roll up. we bolt. and we run up this dirt road. the cops follow us and we're sprinting. we see this weird building up ahead so we sprint towards it. we hop the fence and realize that for some reason it's a tomb. we're not in a graveyard. or a cemetary.
but there's a tomb.
so we hide in the tomb. and we see the lights shining all around us but they cant see us because of our excellent hiding spot. and we got away.

long story short? I RAN FROM THE COPS AND BROKE INTO A TOMB TO HIDE OUT!! I THINK THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 28, 2007)

thats a once in a life time event


----------



## blackmatter (Apr 28, 2007)

cloke and dagger shit yo hehe


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cush wrote:*


> I RAN FROM THE COPS AND BROKE INTO A TOMB TO HIDE OUT!! I THINK THAT'S AWESOME!



Well, I'd say so. I'm going to have to one-up that before I die.


----------



## Hoghead Bob (Apr 29, 2007)

WOAH! A tomb in the middle of nowere!? Thats crazy!


----------



## Bendixontherails (Apr 29, 2007)

man, TL's gettin all Edgar Allen Poe on us.B) 

you didn't also murder someone, and then your girlfriend dissapear, though right?


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 29, 2007)

mad props! 

cush: 1 

pigs: 0

FATALITY!!!


----------



## Cush (Apr 29, 2007)

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> man, TL's gettin all Edgar Allen Poe on us.B)
> 
> you didn't also murder someone, and then your girlfriend dissapear, though right?



let's just say the tomb has +1 inhabitant after last night MWUAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 9, 2018)

*I never get sick of reading the stories on STP. Lol! What a story........*


----------

